# First brisket smoke



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, here I go. Done ribs, chicken, turkey, ham, butt & jerky.......never a brisket! I did a lot of reading on here prior to tonight. I hope it turns out good. Here is the rub phase. Will sit overnight and go in about 4am when I get up to go bow hunting.

More to come!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Keep us posted ... ya big tease!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like it's ready to go! 

Be sure to give us updates tomorrow.
Good luck with that brisket.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 11, 2007)

Were watching you brother!!


----------



## scotty (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like it will be delicious.

 Is the tylenol liquid what made it so red????????


----------



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol! No tylenol on there. Just a little red rub I like to make. Few Genny's in me though!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 11, 2007)

you are going to put it in when you go hunting? who will watch it while it smokes? i never leave my smoker unattended with food in it. i sometimes get the fire going, then go in the house and get the meat ready to go in the smoker.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm with Chris on this one ... you can sit around all day and everything will be OK ... but leave for 5 minutes and ..........


----------



## gramason (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks good already, Wait'n to see the finished product


----------



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, there is good & bad news. The good news is my wife was tending while I hunted and the meat is fine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The bad news is I went to draw on a nice 6 pointer and for some reason the cams would not roll over. I almost pulled my shoulder out trying to draw
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will have more Q view in a bit


----------



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Good news, bow problem fixed!


----------



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Brisket going into foil. All I could do not to cut off a hunk!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yea! Now that's a brisket!! Way to go!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in standbye drool mode for the results.


----------



## billbo (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is the finished product. I was dissapointed with the smoke ring (lack thereof) but it was sure tasty and moist! Made this for my mother in law's birthday dinner last night and she ate more than me so I guess it was OK! 

Kepp tuned for the next smoke.................


----------



## glued2it (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2007)

Try burning a piece or two of charcoal in there when you are first cooking. That will help give you the smoke ring you are looking for. The smoke ring is caused by a chemical reaction and with an electric smoker (even with chips smoking) the right chemicals and volumes to get that ring you want just aren't always there...........charcoal will give it to you. Just get Kingsford or something, no need to go high dollar.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Man Billbo, you're killing me. We're in the middle of packing and house hunting, so no time for smokin'. I might be able to make something that doesn't take as long, but it won't taste the same. Smoke On Brother!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooo chomp ...chomp ... chomp .... I could be a pacman on that grub!


----------



## billbo (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you for the tip fatback! Rich, you need to move and get smokin again! 

Pacman was a good analogy deb!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good!!!!!!!!!!  I did my first also this weekend and everyone enjoyed greatly. Keep it up.


----------

